# Solved: File Access Denied - You need permission to perform this action - Windows 7



## Satsumomo (May 29, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I come here with a "bug" that is really really starting to cause problems.

Firstly, I would like to direct you to this thread.

I asked for help on another forum and well you can see what we went through, however they were not able to completely solve the problem.

I've done some quick tests, and it has basically ended up being that whenever an exe file is involved, Windows will go crazy with permissions or something.

The behaviour is pretty much that I try to delete a folder with exe files in it, and it will tell me that I do not have permission to do so. If I go inside the folder, I can delete the files no problem. Once they're gone, I can delete the folder.

But other instances are that when I try to delete some files, the file will remain, but it won't be there, my computer will say that I need to specify the correct path. Then after a few minutes, the file will actually disappear.

This has become quite a nuisance, because for example, I need to run Punkbuster so I can play some games. Punkbuster runs 2 services, PnkbstrA.exe and PnkbstrB.exe

PnkbstrB.exe is created by PnkbstrA.exe when a game is launched and it's updated on-the-fly. This is a problem, since my system will then deny access to PnkbstrB.exe, so A can't delete/update or do anything to the file for a few minutes, and I'll just end up being kicked in-game because I don't have B.

If I go into the Syswow64 folder, B is there, but you can't move, delete or do anything to it, because it's in the "process" of being deleted.

This has only started happening since I formatted my computer. I used to run Win7 ultimate, and downgraded to Pro. No hardware changes at all.

Help, help!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you go to http://www.evenbalance.com/ and clicked on the game(s) that you are having issues with?

The following is from above page.


> The list of game titles we are currently contracted to support is shown below along with the latest PunkBuster version numbers for each game. If you are a player or server host and need support, click on the link corresponding to your game.


----------



## Satsumomo (May 29, 2007)

Yes, I have filed a ticket with them, but the problem really isn't within punkbuster, it's my system deleting files but these files remaining and not going away, and also me not being able to delete any folder that dares have an exe inside it.


----------



## Satsumomo (May 29, 2007)

Here is a HJT log:


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 09:38:28 a.m., on 21/11/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)

Running processes:
C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC7302\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe
C:\Users\Momo\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\RivaTuner\RivaTuner.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
F:\Juegos\Fraps\fraps.exe
C:\TEMP\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = Momo\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O4 - Startup: Rainmeter.lnk = C:\Program Files\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xportar a Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Enviar a OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Enviar a OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~2\WIC4A1~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~2\WIC4A1~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ANIWZCSd Service (ANIWZCSdService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\ANIWZCSdS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30011 (AppHostSvc) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxeb_device - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lxebcoms.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk10\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk10\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 5 (TeamViewer5) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe" -service (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30003 (W3SVC) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30001 (WAS) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

End of log.


----------



## Satsumomo (May 29, 2007)

Bumping this, I suppose not many people surf this site during the weekend


----------



## Satsumomo (May 29, 2007)

I have found the solution.

After messing around hours with account permissions, doing HJT logs in safe and normal mode and checking services, nothing worked. HJT on safe and normal mode were exactly the same, except for running processes. Running processes didn't help either.

This pinpointed to a user permissions problem, but I had already done everything to fix this.

Before formatting the computer, username was Momo, right now it was Momo. I created a Test account and voilá, everything worked perfectly, so I changed my username to Momo-2.

It has been fixed. Finally.

Solution: Change account username.


----------

